# Battlefield: Bad Company 2



## Brando (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just looking to see if anyone has been enjoying Battlefield: Bad Company 2 as much as I have. It's a great game, especially online. I could always use a few like-minded squadmates, so feel free to add me as a friend (so long as you actually own and play the game).

My gamertag is BlackThorneBR.

So, has anyone been playing it? Any great stories?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Jump in on this thread :T


----------

